# Top Dieci 2a edizione: da venerd? 23 aprile su Rai 1



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2021)

Torna *Top Dieci*, promosso nella stagione primaverile dopo il successo della scorsa estate, il game-show sulle classifiche condotto da *Carlo Conti *dove a sfidarsi sono due squadre di personaggi famosi.

Dopo tanti rinvii ed i primi promo che vedevano la partenza al sabato sera, la trasmissione è stata infine collocata al venerdì sera, il giorno forte dell'intrattenimento di *Rai 1*. 

La seconda edizione di *Top Dieci *andrà in onda da *venerdì 23 aprile *per sei puntate, in prima serata, su Rai 1. 

Le squadre che si affronteranno nella prima puntata saranno i "Cine Natale”, squadra formata da *Christian De Sica, Massimo Boldi e Nancy Brilli *e i “Goggi” composta da *Loretta Goggi, Cesare Bocci e Paola Minaccioni*. Ospiti: *Rita Pavone *e *Giorgia*.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna *Top Dieci*, promosso nella stagione primaverile dopo il successo della scorsa estate, il game-show sulle classifiche condotto da *Carlo Conti *dove a sfidarsi sono due squadre di personaggi famosi.
> 
> Dopo tanti rinvii ed i primi promo che vedevano la partenza al sabato sera, la trasmissione è stata infine collocata al venerdì sera, il giorno forte dell'intrattenimento di *Rai 1*.
> 
> ...



Ma ormai loretta goggi è obbligatoria nei programmi di Conti? Non so perché ma ogni volta che la vedo mi ricorda la Boldrini...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna *Top Dieci*, promosso nella stagione primaverile dopo il successo della scorsa estate, il game-show sulle classifiche condotto da *Carlo Conti *dove a sfidarsi sono due squadre di personaggi famosi.
> 
> Dopo tanti rinvii ed i primi promo che vedevano la partenza al sabato sera, la trasmissione è stata infine collocata al venerdì sera, il giorno forte dell'intrattenimento di *Rai 1*.
> 
> ...


Parte stasera!


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2021)

Inizia tra poco.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2021)

*Prima puntata a 3,8 milioni di spettatori e 16,65% di share. Il programma è stato battuto da Felicissima Sera di Pio e Amedeo, su Canale 5, che ha realizzato più di 4 milioni e 21,10% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2021)

*Nella seconda puntata vedremo la squadra "I Laureati" formata da Leonardo Pieraccioni, Rocco Papaleo e Massimo Ceccherini contro "Le Laureate" formata da Anna Tatangelo, Diletta Leotta e Sabrina Salerno. Ospite: Umberto Tozzi.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2021)

*Carlo Conti a La Vita in Diretta: "Tra le domande di stasera, i 10 motivi per cui gli uomini nascondono le scappatelle".*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2325406 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Conti a La Vita in Diretta: "Tra le domande di stasera, i 10 motivi per cui gli uomini nascondono le scappatelle".*


Patetico come la Rai faccia propaganda becera sinistroide-femminista pure in questi giochi. Nella puntata precedente, sempre gli uomini, in quel caso le loro 10 cattive abitudini. Sia mai prendere in considerazione anche l'altro sesso. L'importante è sempre mettere in ridicolo il sesso maschile.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2021)

Ora: "Le parti più sexy di un uomo". LOL. 

Ma dove diavolo stiamo finendo?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2021)

*Nella terza puntata di stasera: la squadra formata da Giorgio Panariello, Lucia Ocone e Ubaldo Pantani contro quella composta da Alba Parietti, Cristiano Malgioglio e Orietta Berti. 

Ospite musicale: Gianna Nannini.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Maggio 2021)

*Squadre di stasera: Enrico Montesano, Massimo Lopez e Tullio Solenghi contro il team formato da Antonella Elia, Francesca Manzini, Sergio Friscia e Gabriele Cirilli. Ospiti musicali: Albano e Romina Power e Max Pezzali.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342099 ha scritto:


> *Squadre di stasera: Enrico Montesano, Massimo Lopez e Tullio Solenghi contro il team formato da Antonella Elia, Francesca Manzini, Sergio Friscia e Gabriele Cirilli. Ospiti musicali: Albano e Romina Power e Max Pezzali.*


Ritorna in Rai Enrico Montesano  . 

Già mi aspetto critiche dal PD come "negazionistahahah" e "fascistahahah".


----------

